# Cupping & film about coffee ( Lancaster showing )



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyone going to this event tonight?

Cupping at 4

Film at 7

Venue - the hall in Lancaster

Tickets £8

http://www.afilmaboutcoffee.co.uk/screenings/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hacked off I can't make it - too much DIY to get through.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hacked off I can't make it - too much DIY to get through.


I'm going as I had a last minute change of plans . Bought tickets last night , so still some available ....

If anyone is thinking of going , I'll be the square guy in a blue suit ( coming straight from work )

I believe there is also a latte art throw down at some point, so I may embarrass myself at that . Given there is going to be a high proportion of pros there , then this could end badly for me ......

Say hello if your around


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> If anyone is thinking of going , I'll be the square guy in a blue suit


David Byrne vibes


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I am the only non pro in this latte art competition ...,

I am currently second

So far only two people have poured ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Passion fruit roasters next


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Now grindsmiths ...,


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> David Byrne vibes


Same as it ever was!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Man from home sweet home


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Men point at milk ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A lady barista from home sweet home ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A barista with a pink jumper and a head band .....

What would my dad think of this ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What did you think of the film Bootsy?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

and well done for having a crack at the Latte Art too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Really great...insightful and a wonderful film. Can't recommend it enough.

Didnt win latte art









Was great fun, beaten by a man in a pink jumper ( and 9 other people )


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of beards gathered there... I currently have a beard... I think I would have fitted in well ... oh hang on, my latte art is crap.

Slight thread drift, but me and the missus went to Port St beer house the other week. It's one of those places that has suddenly become very hip and trendy and I swear, my missus was the only one in there without a beard ( and we're talking Manchester so that includes the women).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Me = no beard, bad art , not cute lady either ( she came third I think )

I fought the home Barista corner with pride, didnt blast the milk everywhere, decent texture. The strada ep is mega quick to steam a small jug...

I even produced a half arsed wave heart , which was quickly trumpee by one of the halls baristas , who produced a wave , tulip, Rosetta in one cup.

I had to go first too...everyone else got to choose what song they wanted in the pa while they poured , except me . that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

Having 10-15 people stood on top of you and your pour being live fed into a big screen was a new experience...

Next time , beard and practice , beard and practice ..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Prior to the film there was a presentation from Wakefields the coffee importer on the changing nature of coffee production in Brazil , which was fascinating .

Discussed The move to washed processes and the challenges that brings .

We cupped 10 Brazilian coffee s which ranged from the typical sweet chocolate low acidity Brazilians to some bonkers naturals which were blueberry raspberry and all kinds of funky fruit . Real eye opener .

I've got some pics I took of that part ,mill get them up over the weekend if anyone has any interest in them ....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done Boots for entering. A brave man. How many entered?

Was your pour up to your usual standard?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Well done Boots for entering. A brave man. How many entered?
> 
> Was your pour up to your usual standard?


Eleven or twelve I think entered

Yes unfortunately my pour was up to my usual standard

Spot the non barista









( I came straight from work btw....I don't dress like that normally )


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

So who was the guy in the pink sweater, Martin??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> So who was the guy in the pink sweater, Martin??


Ben ? From home sweet home in manchester , a kitchen , food , bakery place , they were pretty pro with their coffee too ...

http://homesweethomenq.com/#about-us


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes unfortunately my pour was up to my usual standard


That made I larf!!



Mrboots2u said:


> Spot the non barista ( I came straight from work btw....I don't dress like that normally )


You could be a trend setter..... In a few years all the beardy wierdy hipsters of today will be "Mr Straight" in their suits - and it'll all be thanks to you!!!!!

(or possibly NOT!)


----------

